# [SOLVED] Sims 3 for the Dell Studio 15



## FindTheWay (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm planning to get Sims 3 for my Dell Studio 15 Laptop. But I'm not sure it will hold up. I've been told what I have is better. I've used that site that taps your computer to check you if you pass or fail the minimum requirement and a yahoo answer says my processor is better, but I need a more personal opinion... Maybe someone can confirm or disprove this? Tell me what you think. My research keeps coming up to loose ends. 

What I Have
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T8100 2.10 GHz
Memory: 3 GB
Video Card: Generic PnP Monitor on ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
Hard Disk Space: (more than enough, I have no games on it now XP)
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2

What Sims 3 Needs
Processorentium 4 @ 2 GHz/Athlon XP 2000+ (other sources claim 2.4 GHz needed)
Memory/RAM:1 GB (1.5 GB for Laptops and Windows Vista)
Video Card:128 MB (GeForce FX 5900/Radeon 9500)
Hard Disk Space: 6.5 GB of hard drive space with more room for additional content
Operating System:Windows XP (with Service Pack 2) or Windows Vista

Thank you!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Sims 3 for the Dell Studio 15*

It should run, but it's a laptop so performance may be poor and overheating may become an issue for you. It's also a Dell but everyone here knows how much I don't like Dell.


----------



## FindTheWay (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sims 3 for the Dell Studio 15*

How far off am I from meeting the requirements? Is there anything I can do to minimize any issues I may encounter with the specs I have?

Multiple opinions appreciated! I like to keep an open mind.

P.S. Thank you ebackhus!


----------



## FindTheWay (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sims 3 for the Dell Studio 15*

I feel a bit dumb in that I didn't go straight to the Sims 3 site and instead went looking for proof that my laptop would survive. What I really should have done is gone to the Sims 3 site first and then posted here... Pass the Dunce Cap please.
I already posted some of my specs earlier and here are some more listed in the brackets.

•2.4 GHz P4 processor or equivalent
(Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T8100 2.10 GHz....Is my processor equivalent or better?)
•1.5 GB RAM
( 3GB...covered. I feel less dumb...)
•128 MB Video Card with support for Pixel Shader 2.0
(Generic PnP Monitor on ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series... I went fishing through my control panel and all I could find was this: Total available graphics memory-1534MB, Dedicated video memory-256MB, System video memory-0MB, Shared System Memory-1278MB. English??? Can't find anything about pixel shading...) 
•Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 1
(I have the home premium one with service pack 2)
•At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space with at least 1 GB of additional space for custom content and saved games
(I can't find it... But like I said, I'm sure I have more than enough.)

The site for Sims 3 lists a whole bunch of other details that I don't understand either. It didn't list for laptop specifically though. For all I know this could apply universally, contrary to what I encountered in my search previously.
Any help is very much appreciated! Feel free to explain how you went about it so that I can better use the knowledge in the future.:heartlove 
That way I'm not always relying too heavily on someone else. I hate to be a bother.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Sims 3 for the Dell Studio 15*

You meet all the specs but on the end of pure power you barely make it.


----------



## FindTheWay (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sims 3 for the Dell Studio 15*

So, I just barely passed it? That's good news! Thank you so much ebackhus! ray:

I may be back here soon, panicing about what I did wrong DURING installation.:laugh:


----------



## FindTheWay (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sims 3 for the Dell Studio 15*



FindTheWay said:


> So, I just barely passed it? That's good news! Thank you so much ebackhus! ray:
> 
> I may be back here soon, panicing about what I did wrong DURING installation.:laugh:


The game works beautifully! No problems or tweeking at all! Thanks!


----------

